
The Most Subtle C# Bugs in 2019: Null Conditional Operator with Any() - yread
https://mikaelkoskinen.net/post/subtle-csharp-bug-null-conditional-operator-any-false
======
BoorishBears
The first thing that happened reading that code is:

"Why is == true a condition"

"Oh because it's a nullsble boolean"

"Why is isn't the non-nullable getter being used"

There's no analyzer for it, but it looks very "wrong" to your eyes to be
testing equality of a boolean against true instead of just using the boolean
value directly

